# Free Kindle Book - ESV Bible



## fredtgreco (Oct 22, 2010)

The ESV Bible for Kindle is free today from Amazon.

Amazon.com: The Holy Bible English Standard Version (ESV) eBook: Crossway Bibles: Kindle Store


----------



## TheElk (Oct 22, 2010)

Good find, thanks!


----------



## Brother John (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Oct 22, 2010)

Danke!


----------



## Andres (Oct 22, 2010)

Gracias!


----------



## Ivan (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow! These keep adding up!


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Oct 23, 2010)

Guys, is there any advantage over the ESV Crossway iPod app? I'm not familiar with the searching capability for Kindle (I have the Kindle for iPod app).


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Oct 23, 2010)

CovenantalBaptist said:


> Guys, is there any advantage over the ESV Crossway iPod app? I'm not familiar with the searching capability for Kindle (I have the Kindle for iPod app).


 
It's no where near as nice and as adaptable as the app for the iTouch/iPhone and takes longer to get to it, but it would take up less battery and space.


----------

